# Switch Homebrew Bounty Month 3: Switch Emulators



## tabnk (Feb 10, 2019)

Finally it here


----------



## huma_dawii (Feb 10, 2019)

Who won the APPS contest?


----------



## Costello (Feb 10, 2019)

huma_dawii said:


> Who won the APPS contest?


it's all there amigo
https://gbatemp.net/threads/switch-homebrew-bounty-month-2-and-the-winner-is.529430/


----------



## huma_dawii (Feb 10, 2019)

Costello said:


> it's all there amigo
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/switch-homebrew-bounty-month-2-and-the-winner-is.529430/


Well deserved first place!


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Feb 10, 2019)

@cpasjuste Your Time To Shine!


----------



## Costello (Feb 10, 2019)

ScarletDreamz said:


> @cpasjuste Your Time To Shine!


so that guy is getting prizes in all categories? lol


----------



## huma_dawii (Feb 10, 2019)

Costello said:


> so that guy is getting prizes in all categories? lol


You (GBATemp) should do (should've done) this for the Wii U. Maybe that way we can have nice things. Like a file explorer or a media player. Or at least more stable Homebrew without so many "exception dsi" black screens all over the place!


----------



## DarthDub (Feb 10, 2019)

huma_dawii said:


> You (GBATemp) should do (should've done) this for the Wii U. Maybe that way we can have nice things. Like a file explorer or a media player. Or at least more stable Homebrew without so many "exception dsi" black screens all over the place!


Not just Wii U, Vita too!


----------



## bandithedoge (Feb 10, 2019)

Does RetroArch count? It's not an emulator itself, just a frontend for cores. Maybe we should submit individual cores?


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 10, 2019)

bandithedoge said:


> Does RetroArch count? It's not an emulator itself, just a frontend for cores. Maybe we should submit individual cores?


That's a tough one, with it being like you said a frontend for individual cores, but also crossplatform, so a lot of the regular updates it (both frontend and cores) gets aren't Switch-targetted. I'd say something like the new mupen core that m4xw et al have been working on specifically with the Switch in mind (tho I understand other platforms will benefit from the work) should definitely qualify, providing that "significant" update work is done during the relevant time period. Maybe the main Switch application/frontend itself could qualify if it gets big timely updates, I dunno.


----------



## bandithedoge (Feb 10, 2019)

hippy dave said:


> That's a tough one, with it being like you said a frontend for individual cores, but also crossplatform, so a lot of the regular updates it (both frontend and cores) gets aren't Switch-targetted. I'd say something like the new mupen core that m4xw et al have been working on specifically with the Switch in mind (tho I understand other platforms will benefit from the work) should definitely qualify, providing that "significant" update work is done during the relevant time period. Maybe the main Switch application/frontend itself could qualify if it gets big timely updates, I dunno.


I personally think we should allow individual cores, like Mupen64 you mentioned. RetroArch is not an emulator, it's a frontend for Libretro. And Libretro isn't an emulator either, it's an API for emulators.


----------



## radicalwookie (Feb 10, 2019)

Now it's time for the big bois to play
Bring on the GC emulation!!!


----------



## Costello (Feb 10, 2019)

bandithedoge said:


> I personally think we should allow individual cores, like Mupen64 you mentioned. RetroArch is not an emulator, it's a frontend for Libretro. And Libretro isn't an emulator either, it's an API for emulators.


yeah I would agree with that


----------



## Essasetic (Feb 10, 2019)

Let's go! Good luck to everyone participating and let's hope we see some stable & feature packed emulators.


----------



## SLiV3R (Feb 10, 2019)

This is Nice!


----------



## cpasjuste (Feb 10, 2019)

Costello said:


> so that guy is getting prizes in all categories? lol


Yeah, i hope i will  I'v put a lot, lot of time in this month contest  (and in the switch scene in general, like the sdl2 port which is used in a lot of homebrews for example).


----------



## vbarros22 (Feb 10, 2019)

huma_dawii said:


> You (GBATemp) should do (should've done) this for the Wii U. Maybe that way we can have nice things. Like a file explorer or a media player. Or at least more stable Homebrew without so many "exception dsi" black screens all over the place!


I agree with you. Is hard to influence a console that is hard to develop (and dead like Wii U and Vita) without money but why influence in a new console that is easy to develop?


----------



## europat (Feb 10, 2019)

Maybe a PSP core ?


----------



## huma_dawii (Feb 10, 2019)

vbarros22 said:


> I agree with you. Is hard to influence a console that is hard to develop (and dead like Wii U and Vita) without money but why influence in a new console that is easy to develop?


I offered $1000 for proper N64 and PS1 emulation on Wii U. Not even like that people wanted to take the challenge. :/


----------



## m4xw (Feb 10, 2019)

hippy dave said:


> providing that "significant" update work is done during the relevant time period.


It was released mid january, the month after the last bounty ended.
Basically the whole core should qualify.
I am not sure if I want to join this contest tho.


----------



## SLiV3R (Feb 10, 2019)

Winner: Fullspeed Deeamcast emu!!! 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SLiV3R said:


> Winner: Fullspeed Dreamcast emu!!!



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------[/QUOTE]

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Feb 10, 2019)

Do source ports of games count? Like programs used to i guess, emulate, older games?

Like quakegasm and eDuke32 are used to run Quake and Duke Nukem 3D for example. Cpajuste and fgsfds have ported multiple of these which are all excellent.


----------



## momin (Feb 11, 2019)

Gamecube Emulator = WIN 

We need a functional one!


----------



## cpasjuste (Feb 11, 2019)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Do source ports of games count? Like programs used to i guess, emulate, older games?
> 
> Like quakegasm and eDuke32 are used to run Quake and Duke Nukem 3D for example. Cpajuste and fgsfds have ported multiple of these which are all excellent.


I would say they fit in the game category (they are either game engine / interpreter).


----------



## 2Siralv (Feb 12, 2019)

If someone ported this over it would probably be a instant win ahahha if i cant post linls please remove sorry 

https://github.com/jpcsp/jpcsp


----------



## ganons (Feb 12, 2019)

cpasjuste said:


> Yeah, i hope i will  I'v put a lot, lot of time in this month contest  (and in the switch scene in general, like the sdl2 port which is used in a lot of homebrews for example).



I'm sure you made a cps2 emu for PSP way back.


----------



## cpasjuste (Feb 12, 2019)

ganons said:


> I'm sure you made a cps2 emu for PSP way back.


Yeah, i did (cpsemu).
 Good old time


----------



## rsn8887 (Feb 13, 2019)

I would like to submit uae4all2, update v1.94 (released Feb. 13) into this competition.

The gbatemp download page is here:
Amiga Emulator UAE4All2 for Switch


----------



## Shrike (Feb 13, 2019)

@Mods
The frontpage still links to Month 2 

Just saying..

Good luck everyone <3

Oh and could someone please make a PC98 Emulator with Keyboard support?
You *can not* configure keys of the PC98 emulator in Retroarch, and physical keyboards are not working with the switch ( 
(Atleast in Retroarch)


----------



## DollyWhipDoll (Feb 16, 2019)

Maybe some genius will handle this https://github.com/hrydgard/ppsspp/issues/10934 and get PSP on Horizon OS...solo...far away from retroarch!!! Even if it has just a few games running, initially, like MelonDS.

If only MUGEN would bring their presence to the Switch.


----------



## Costello (Feb 16, 2019)

Shrike said:


> @Mods
> The frontpage still links to Month 2
> 
> Just saying..
> ...



thanks, I have updated the front page link with the link to the 3rd month


----------



## TheMrIron2 (Feb 22, 2019)

re: JPCSP, wouldn't PPSSPP be an easier project to port? Not only is it more complete right now but it already has an ARM Android counterpart... hint hint 

And man, I would have killed to see a proper media player on Wii U, and maybe a Quake source port and/or a Dreamcast emulator or the like. I didn't even know people were offering cash incentives! The scene was sorely underrepresented and maybe now that the console has reached end-of-life the real fun can begin.


----------



## m4xw (Feb 26, 2019)

@Costello what percentage for this bounty will be allocated from TX money?
I will only partake in this bounty if you can assure me none of the money would be coming from TX pockets and that the difference will be donated from gba's side to a foundation of my choice.


----------



## blahblah (Feb 26, 2019)

Retroarch shouldn't count. Retroarch is junky. Horrible interface, horrible user experience, the wrong goal is being solved. It's not a huge deal to use different apps to emulate different consoles. Doing so is almost always a better user experience.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 26, 2019)

m4xw said:


> I will only partake in this bounty if you can assure me none of the money would be coming from TX pockets and that the difference will be donated from gba's side to a foundation of my choice.



Why do you need GBAtemp to donate it.. you could just do it yourself after knowing the amount.


----------



## m4xw (Feb 26, 2019)

blahblah said:


> Retroarch shouldn't count. Retroarch is junky. Horrible interface, horrible user experience, the wrong goal is being solved. It's not a huge deal to use different apps to emulate different consoles. Doing so is almost always a better user experience.


I will not give in to your subjective statements, but I agree that RetroArch shouldn't count, but you know, RetroArch is not a emulator to begin with.
Mupen64Plus-Next on the other hand... is a complete rewrite of the old N64 core, with first-class support for switch.



Shrike said:


> Why do you need GBAtemp to donate it.. you could just do it yourself after knowing the amount.


Because I don't even want to touch their shit with gloves.
It's my personal choice.


----------



## blahblah (Feb 26, 2019)

m4xw said:


> I will not give in to your subjective statements, but I agree that RetroArch shouldn't count, but you know, RetroArch is not a emulator to begin with.
> Mupen64Plus-Next on the other hand... is a complete rewrite of the old N64 core, with first-class support for switch.


Build a proper native Switch interface around that 'core' and I'd be very interested


----------



## m4xw (Feb 26, 2019)

blahblah said:


> Build a proper native Switch interface around that 'core' and I'd be very interested


You never tried Ozone?
It's literally a replica of the switch's UI.


----------



## blahblah (Feb 27, 2019)

m4xw said:


> You never tried Ozone?
> It's literally a replica of the switch's UI.



I don't want that. I don't want XMB or the appearance of the normal Switch UI or anything. I want a normal emulator UI. Retroarch is like DZ: too big, too heavy, trying to accomplish different goals than mine. I just want to select a game and play it.


----------



## m4xw (Feb 27, 2019)

blahblah said:


> I don't want that. I don't want XMB or *the native Switch interface* or anything. I want a normal emulator UI. Retroarch is like DZ: too big, too heavy, trying to accomplish different goals than mine. I just want to select a game and play it.





blahblah said:


> Build a proper native Switch interface


----------



## blahblah (Feb 27, 2019)

I am referring to the matter in which normal Switch software/homebrew looks and feels. I want it to feel like Goldleaf, not like DZ. A skin does not solve the fundamental design failures of Retroarch. It's an endless sea of fussy options and buttons and junk.


----------



## m4xw (Feb 27, 2019)

blahblah said:


> I am referring to the matter in which normal Switch software/homebrew looks and feels. I want it to feel like Goldleaf, not like DZ. A skin does not solve the fundamental design failures of Retroarch. It's an endless sea of fussy options and buttons and junk.


See, you clearly don't know what you talk about.
If you think you can do it better, PR's are welcome.


----------



## blahblah (Feb 27, 2019)

m4xw said:


> See, you clearly don't know what you talk about.
> If you think you can do it better, PR's are welcome.



I clearly do know what I am talking about. Anyone who's used Retroarch and also used a normal emulator knows what I'm talking about.

Retroarch as a concept is fundamentally flawed. No pull request can solve the problems core to the concept.


----------



## Costello (Feb 27, 2019)

m4xw said:


> @Costello what percentage for this bounty will be allocated from TX money?
> I will only partake in this bounty if you can assure me none of the money would be coming from TX pockets and that the difference will be donated from gba's side to a foundation of my choice.


they are contributing $250 per event
we can do whatever we want with your money if you win a prize yeah haha


----------



## rsn8887 (Feb 27, 2019)

I updated Uae4All2 again. So I would like the judges to please consider uae4all2, update v1.95 (released Feb. 27) into this competition.

The changes as part of this competition are those from update 1.94 release (Feb 14) and update 1.95 release (Feb 27). They are listed on the download page.

The gbatemp download page is here:
Amiga Emulator UAE4All2 for Switch

Discussion thread:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-amiga-emulator-uae4all2-for-switch.522539/


----------



## Crusatyr (Feb 28, 2019)

m4xw said:


> Costello what percentage for this bounty will be allocated from TX money?
> I will only partake in this bounty if you can assure me none of the money would be coming from TX pockets and that the difference will be donated from gba's side to a foundation of my choice.



Honestly with an attitude like yours, don't enter it. This is supposed to benefit the scene and yet here you are essentially grandstanding over a small amount of money because "I need to be morally superior." Here's a thought for you though, Costello said TX has donated $250 for each event, that means they've donated $1000 to the scene. Put your money where your mouth is, and match them. If you win, donate ALL of your winnings to a charity of your choice. Show them you're the bigger man.


----------



## Essasetic (Mar 1, 2019)

Crusatyr said:


> Honestly with an attitude like yours, don't enter it. This is supposed to benefit the scene and yet here you are essentially grandstanding over a small amount of money because "I need to be morally superior." Here's a thought for you though, Costello said TX has donated $250 for each event, that means they've donated $1000 to the scene. Put your money where your mouth is, and match them. If you win, donate ALL of your winnings to a charity of your choice. Show them you're the bigger man.


Or if he wins more than $250. Just donate $250 to charity. Then he can invest the rest into further development.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also I stand by him. TX has been killing the homebrew scene by stealing code and claiming it as their own. Practically forcing others (like Blawar) to sell out to TX.


----------



## Crusatyr (Mar 3, 2019)

Essasetic said:


> X has been killing the homebrew scene by stealing code and claiming it as their own. Practically forcing others (like Blawar) to sell out to TX.



Blawar didn't sell out to TX, he GAVE then Tinfoil/SX Installer to annoy the scene. Guess what? It worked. Honestly, ReSwitched has hurt the scene more than TX has. They spread lies about their own and other CFW, grandstand about being morally superior to everyone else, won't admit when there are bugs in their software, and worst of all lock opensource code behind their signing keys. All TX did was ignore copyleft.


----------



## Essasetic (Mar 3, 2019)

Crusatyr said:


> Blawar didn't sell out to TX, he GAVE then Tinfoil/SX Installer to annoy the scene. Guess what? It worked.


That was after he acted like a child after everyone called him out on stealing the Tinfoil name. Also no. He most likely got paid a lot of money to give the source code to them. He wouldn't just give it away. Also notice how after he sold to TX his source code became closed source? Coincidence?



Crusatyr said:


> Honestly, ReSwitched has hurt the scene more than TX has. They spread lies about their own and other CFW, grandstand about being morally superior to everyone else, won't admit when there are bugs in their software, and worst of all lock opensource code behind their signing keys. All TX did was ignore copyleft.


Ok. One thing I will admit is that the ReSwitched discord is overly strict and there have been perma bans for even a slight joke about piracy. But I completely disagree with you on that they've hurt the scene more than TX.

1. Show me that they've spread lies about their CFW.

2. Who specifically is standing a moral ground against anyone?

3. Again, show me examples of them denying bugs in the Atmosphere CFW.

4. Let me note that 95% of Sept is open source. The way that it's signed and encrypted. All open source for everyone to see. The only bit that isn't open source is the method to get the keys and the keys themselves. Now, I don't entirely blame them for this move. As TX has been copying and pasting their code without crediting or even acknowledging it.

Finally, yeah no. TX has been purposely out to ruin the homebrew scene for a while now. If Blawar wasn't a good enough example then let me mention the time that they tried to make M4xw's build of Retroarch (with OpenGL) exclusive to SX OS. That (of course) failed miserably. There's also the fact they stole the original Adubbz Tinfoil code back in 1.4 (which they did a very shit job of covering up btw). Again, without credit. And they've been pretty infamous to steal CTCaer Hekate fixes as well. 

So please rephrase of how ReSwitched is harming the scene more than TX.


----------



## Crusatyr (Mar 3, 2019)

Essasetic said:


> Also notice how after he sold to TX his source code became closed source? Coincidence?


His app became closed source LONG before he sold it to TX. @blawar can confirm this himself.




> 1. Show me that they've spread lies about their CFW.


How about the time they claimed CREPORT will prevent bans or the fact that "ReiNX is a shitty clone of Atmosphere" despite the fact there are a bunch of differences between the two CFWs.



> 2. Who specifically is standing a moral ground against anyone?


How about how anti-piracy they are, claiming legal nsps are a warez meme, and claiming all other CFWs are "used only for piracy".



> 3. Again, show me examples of them denying bugs in the Atmosphere CFW.


How about the Freebird thread where mx4w kept claiming it was ReiNX that was bugged and thats why it was stable on Max cpu OC rather than atmosphere being unstable was the bug.



> 4. Let me note that 95% of Sept is open source. The way that it's signed and encrypted. All open source for everyone to see.


And let me note that there's no guarantee that sept.enc is actually composed of the code they've claimed. You can't vet it.



> Finally, yeah no. TX has been purposely out to ruin the homebrew scene for a while now. If Blawar wasn't a good enough example then let me mention the time that they tried to make M4xw's build of Retroarch (with OpenGL) exclusive to SX OS. That (of course) failed miserably. There's also the fact they stole the original Adubbz Tinfoil code back in 1.4 (which they did a very shit job of covering up btw). Again, without credit. And they've been pretty infamous to steal CTCaer Hekate fixes as well.


So like I said, they ignored copyleft. On the other hand, they gave their users emunand, a cheat engine, XCI and usb hdd loading, and the community the ability to interface with their usb HDD loading. These are all things missing from other CFWs.



> So please rephrase of how ReSwitched is harming the scene more than TX


I don't expect you to agree with my reasoning, but there it is for you.


----------



## Shrike (Mar 3, 2019)

</Drama> 

<PostFunEmulators>
....


----------



## blawar (Mar 3, 2019)

Crusatyr said:


> His app became closed source LONG before he sold it to TX. @blawar can confirm this himself.



DZ went closed source after the N1dus / Tinfoil drama, after which I stated that not only would I not release the source code, but that I would give it to TX for free.  SX Installer was released several months after that @Essasetic

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



blahblah said:


> I am referring to the matter in which normal Switch software/homebrew looks and feels. I want it to feel like Goldleaf, not like DZ. A skin does not solve the fundamental design failures of Retroarch. It's an endless sea of fussy options and buttons and junk.



If you want it to feel like goldleaf, just install 7.0, start a NSP install, and then throw it into the wall while it's installing.


----------



## blahblah (Mar 3, 2019)

blawar said:


> If you want it to feel like goldleaf, just install 7.0, start a NSP install, and then throw it into the wall while it's installing.



There is no need for you to make nasty comments just because you are unable or unwilling to design a user interface that isn't horrendous.


----------



## blawar (Mar 3, 2019)

blahblah said:


> There is no need for you to make nasty comments just because you are unable or unwilling to design a user interface that isn't horrendous.



If you don't like it, submit a PR.


----------



## blahblah (Mar 3, 2019)

blawar said:


> If you don't like it, submit a PR.



To your closed source app? Yeah, okay. I'll get right on that.


----------



## blawar (Mar 3, 2019)

blahblah said:


> To your closed source app? Yeah, okay. I'll get right on that.



i accept binary patches.


----------



## blahblah (Mar 3, 2019)

blawar said:


> i accept binary patches.



Yeah, no, you ridiculous child: I am not going to hack on your closed source binary. Grow up.


----------



## Essasetic (Mar 3, 2019)

blawar said:


> DZ went closed source after the N1dus / Tinfoil drama, after which I stated that not only would I not release the source code, but that I would give it to TX for free.  SX Installer was released several months after that @Essasetic


Right, my bad then.


----------



## Hydr8gon (Mar 3, 2019)

Heh, I see we've been having some fun here. Anyways, I just released an update for melonDS for Switch, so I suppose it counts for this competition! Here's the download center page, and here's the forum post. Good luck to everyone, hopefully we see more competition soon


----------



## cobjak (Mar 6, 2019)

Good luck all you all deserve to win


----------



## Costello (Mar 10, 2019)

5 days until this competition ends.

if you've got something you plan to submit, now may be a good time to post...


----------



## cpasjuste (Mar 12, 2019)

Costello said:


> 5 days until this competition ends.
> 
> if you've got something you plan to submit, now may be a good time to post...


I do need this 5 days, timing is in a bad shape for me!


----------



## Costello (Mar 14, 2019)

cpasjuste said:


> I do need this 5 days, timing is in a bad shape for me!


welp, two days left only... hurry up !


----------



## cpasjuste (Mar 14, 2019)

Costello said:


> welp, two days left only... hurry up !


I am, I am!  So many changes in the past months = so many stuff to finalize :/ I'm in a coding rush since a few days (8h/days).
I'm going to publish them tomorrow afternoon (pSNES, pFBA, and... pNES). Not sure if i should make one entry for them, or 3 ? (but i know i'll only win for one entry ).


----------



## Cyan (Mar 14, 2019)

Hydr8gon said:


> Heh, I see we've been having some fun here. Anyways, I just released an update for melonDS for Switch, so I suppose it counts for this competition! Here's the download center page, and here's the forum post. Good luck to everyone, hopefully we see more competition soon


I checked the sources and changelog, all the work since Fev 10th (bounty starting date) is from @StapleButter (Arisotura), working a lot on network, wifi and LAN support, which is a lot of work! you only merged his changes to your fork and compiled it. There's no work from you.


I'm not sure how to consider this entry. did you meant to submit the emulator in his stead (it's his emulator, but he didn't work on the switch part?), or only for the changes you did in your fork? Or are you a team, and working on separate forks merging both work? in that case I'd consider you both entered. I wouldn't be happy if I made a homebrew, and someone fork it and submit it for changes I did. 

For now, there's nothing new if we look at the changelog since Fev10th, except "fix wav with 2 channels" from him. the Network is not switch compatible yet, is it? if it is, it's his work too.
If we count all the changes since latest major release 0.7.2 -> 0.7.3 (Jan 6th) from your fork only (switch only, right?), then there are commits from you in this period.


----------



## Hydr8gon (Mar 15, 2019)

Cyan said:


> I checked the sources and changelog, all the work since Fev 10th (bounty starting date) is from @StapleButter (Arisotura), working a lot on network, wifi and LAN support, which is a lot of work! you only merged his changes to your fork and compiled it. There's no work from you.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how to consider this entry. did you meant to submit the emulator in his stead (it's his emulator, but he didn't work on the switch part?), or only for the changes you did in your fork? Or are you a team, and working on separate forks merging both work? in that case I'd consider you both entered. I wouldn't be happy if I made a homebrew, and someone fork it and submit it for changes I did.
> ...


Hm, I didn't really think about this. The new Switch stuff I did for 0.7.4 was meant to be what I was submitting, but yeah, I committed that stuff before the emulator bounty officially started. I did plan these changes for the bounty, but I ended up working on it earlier than expected because I found myself with some extra time 

Also, I'm in contact with Arisotura frequently on IRC, and if melonDS wins we will be splitting the prize money, so consider it a team submission. If you do decide to let us enter with the stuff that was committed in January, any potential winnings will help motivate us to work on the hardware renderer and Switch network support


----------



## cpasjuste (Mar 15, 2019)

@Cyan, i did also work on my emus since more than a month for the contest. I didn't understand that we needed to work on something only for a month, which to my opinion is impossible for an emulator , and even more difficult with real life stuff going on. I thought changes would be checked from latest release, which make more sense to me.


----------



## Hydr8gon (Mar 15, 2019)

Alright, I did a super small update to melonDS 0.7.4 (not worthy of a version change), so I suppose it qualifies now. I updated the download in the download center, and you can check GitHub for more details, but it really isn't much.

More importantly, I've uploaded a completely original project! This is NoiES, an NES emulator that I've been developing from scratch while I wasn't working on melonDS. I know it doesn't bring anything new to the table; in fact it actually still has a fair amount of imperfections (that I'm actively working on!), but the entire development of this emulator falls within the time frame for this competition, and I wrote it entirely myself, without looking at any other code for guidance.

I'm not sure what the rules are for multiple submissions, but I think Arisotura still deserves to be considered for melonDS, at least. The Switch port wouldn't exist at all if she hadn't done such an amazing job creating the core project!

Again, good luck to everyone. It's a shame we didn't see more projects come about this time around, but I guess that's what happens when RetroArch holds the emulator monopoly


----------



## cpasjuste (Mar 15, 2019)

Just to be sure, if I live in France, I have until 00:59 this night to submit?


----------



## Costello (Mar 15, 2019)

cpasjuste said:


> Just to be sure, if I live in France, I have until 00:59 this night to submit?



I think so yes. We aren't assholes though, if anyone releases something even a few minutes/hours after the deadline we will still allow it.
It would be silly to be super strict about the deadlines for projects as big as these  we want to *encourage* projects, not discourage them, haha


----------



## cpasjuste (Mar 15, 2019)

Costello said:


> I think so yes. We aren't assholes though, if anyone releases something even a few minutes/hours after the deadline we will still allow it.
> It would be silly to be super strict about the deadlines for projects as big as these  we want to *encourage* projects, not discourage them, haha


Thanks


----------



## Cyan (Mar 15, 2019)

you are not limited to the work you did in the month, you have to submit it with a major update.
it's certainly hard to only submit changes on github for each release (with increased version number), and that's why I also check the changes done since last numbered release.

We asked in the rules that you provide the "major update" changelog to take in consideration for the bounty's window.
Like I said in bounty month2, this is primarily a fun competition (nothing serious, it's not a work) to encourage users and developers to create new things and promote homebrew on the new console.
it's not a award on existing project of past work. in that sense, you need to create something new, or if not new you need to provide something new to that existing project.
We are not voting your coding style or amount of work you spent to add features, but how much fun and useful they are. voters aren't developers.
This is how I see it.

I don't know if we will make exception this month and consider the work to port the emulator to the Switch, or only the major changelog since last release.
Just remember, the vote is not only from the Staff, but users are also voting and will probably vote on their enjoyment using it. it if works fine, they would certainly be happy with it, not necessarily considering the last bugfix.


I know emulators aren't make in a month, and they requires months if not years of work.
the only "new" project I would see fit as "created while the bounty was running" are of course not usable or neither fun to notice if the work was good or bad : Switch's Android emulator, and Android's Switch emulator ! 
they are not even submitted as part of the bounty, even if I left a message in the thread saying to consider it.
that would be hard to determine how much work has been put in these project, even more if it's not running anything yet.


hydragon : thank you for your answer. I'm happy you understand my concern and see you are working as a team.

could you tell me what you consider as "major update" ? a little list, or a last commit date. thanks 
is january fine for you ? 


edit:
Oh, I wrote this reply too soon. I see you submitted Noies 
thanks for your work and sharing it, even if it's a personal learning project it's always nice to have different way to do things.
I always wondered how emulators works, yours takes only a single file!


----------



## m4xw (Mar 15, 2019)

My entry: https://gbatemp.net/download/mupen64plus-next-gliden64-3-0.35683/


----------



## Hydr8gon (Mar 15, 2019)

Cyan said:


> hydragon : thank you for your answer. I'm happy you understand my concern and see you are working as a team.
> 
> could you tell me what you consider as "major update" ? a little list, or a last commit date. thanks
> is january fine for you ?
> ...



Regarding melonDS, everything in the changelog for 0.7.4 was what I wanted to submit, the most "major" things being support for input remapping and displaying the NDS icon beside the games in the file browser. Relevant commits would be here and here, though I also tweaked them outside of these commits.

And yeah, NoiES is a single file  When I first started I had the intention of splitting it into multiple files once it was more complete, but it sorta just... never happened. Though now that I ported it to the Switch I'll probably at least split the platform-dependent code off into separate files so the desktop and Switch builds can be combined and easily maintained.


----------



## Cyan (Mar 15, 2019)

m4xw: 
thank you for your entry 
I'll have to update, I'm still on 4.0.1.

can you launch it as standalone, or retroarch is required? I never used retroarch, If it's required I'll follow reddit guide from your link.


----------



## m4xw (Mar 15, 2019)

Cyan said:


> m4xw:
> thank you for your entry
> I'll have to update, I'm still on 4.0.1.
> 
> can you launch it as standalone, or retroarch is required? I never used retroarch, If it's required I'll follow reddit guide from your link.


It was actually added in 4.0.0, you should be fine. I will edit the post




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Cyan said:


> can you launch it as standalone, or retroarch is required? I never used retroarch, If it's required I'll follow reddit guide from your link.


RetroArch is basically built-in.
You don't need a full installation, but you will need the assets for the menu driver (best is to just use the Online updater and click update assets).
For fancy stuff like playlists etc you will need a full RA installation or some trickery.

Install guide: https://docs.libretro.com/guides/install-libnx/


----------



## cpasjuste (Mar 15, 2019)

I hope people won't think I'm a bad guy but I do think submitting a retroarch port is not fair. While I guess a lot of work have been done on the mupen core, all the user interface, core interface etc is made by a lot of people contributions, while, for example, I had to write a full frontend and interface (audio/video/input...) from scratch which took ages. By submitting this, you're almost sure to win..  Well, this is my point of view!


----------



## m4xw (Mar 15, 2019)

cpasjuste said:


> I hope people won't think I'm a bad guy but I do think submitting a retroarch port is not fair. While I guess a lot of work have been done on the mupen core, all the user interface, core interface etc is made by a lot of people contributions, while, for example, I had to write a full frontend and interface (audio/video/input...) from scratch which took ages. By submitting this, you're almost sure to win..  Well, this is my point of view!


I don't submit any RetroArch part for this (it's also not stated in the Changelog).
If you have a alternative libretro frontend for Switch, you can just link to it.
Also don't forget that I wrote all the platform switch drivers 
Side note: This core has been developed pretty much from scratch, with primarily switch in mind (heck I developed the whole core just doing printf debugging)


----------



## Cyan (Mar 15, 2019)

I might not be the best to judge this "next" core as I never used retroarch before and won't notice what's different than the other mupen64 (non glide64).
I see the other is also part of the cores, so I could test both and compare. I also don't know the interface, but I can see if it's common interface from libretro/retroarch by testing other emulators.

I also thought retroarch would win everything due to notoriety, everyone uses it and like it.
I feared all cores would be submitted and we would have to choose, but I see this entry is focuses on something new/different (single and new GPU plugin only for easier maintainability). I hope I'm right, that's what I wrote on wiki 


edit:
last update from the full retroarch package is from 2019-02-04, I have to use the one from your link instead?


----------



## m4xw (Mar 15, 2019)

Cyan said:


> I might not be the best to judge this "next" core as I never used retroarch before and won't notice what's different than the other mupen64 (non glide64).
> I see the other is also part of the cores, so I could test both and compare. I also don't know the interface, but I can see if it's common interface from libretro/retroarch by testing other emulators.
> 
> I also thought retroarch would win everything due to notoriety, everyone uses it and like it.
> I feared all cores would be submitted and we would have to choose, but I see this entry is focuses on something new/different (single and new GPU plugin only for easier maintainability). I hope I'm right, that's what I wrote on wiki


The GlideN64 update pulls ~2.5 years of changes and about 1k commits in.
It's mostly about compatibility improvements, like RE2 does now run (although still some depth Issues) and many many many other things (accuracy improvements etc)
Also it's not finished yet (but runs fine), still have many options to expose and cleanup to do.

Old mupen (not next) also had lots and lots of Issues, mupen next is basically new mupen64plus-core, new mupen64plus-hle-rsp, new GlideN64, new cx4d-lle-rsp and lots of libretro glue and GL loader fixes.
This is months of work.


----------



## Cyan (Mar 15, 2019)

this month will be hard to judge, and you all win if there are only 5 submissions!


----------



## m4xw (Mar 15, 2019)

Cyan said:


> edit:
> last update from the full retroarch package is from 2019-02-04, I have to use the one from your link instead?


https://buildbot.libretro.com/nightly/nintendo/switch/libnx/2019-03-15_RetroArch.7z
Download this, drop the new core in /retroarch/cores
The nightly mupen core doesn't use the JIT patches yet (thus has lots of stuttering), still waiting for the next libnx release to get it on the bot.

Alternatively you can download https://buildbot.libretro.com/nightly/nintendo/switch/libnx/RetroArch_loader_update.zip -> Drop it in /switch
Then start it, update core infos, update assets, close -> drop core in /retroarch/cores -> done.
(If you want content scanning you need to download the db's too)

Note: You *need* to use a method that allows full RAM access, as mentioned in the install-libnx guide.


----------



## Cyan (Mar 15, 2019)

thank you


----------



## m4xw (Mar 15, 2019)

Cyan said:


> thank you


Here are pre-made configs https://m4xw.net/nextcloud/index.php/s/g663mit7LA3RwcW
These are tuned for old GLideN64 tho, new will need quite a few different *core options*
You will need to get used to create them on a per-game basis as there is no config that fits all games (N64 emu is a hell in that regard)


----------



## cpasjuste (Mar 15, 2019)

m4xw said:


> I don't submit any RetroArch part for this (it's also not stated in the Changelog).
> If you have a alternative libretro frontend for Switch, you can just link to it.
> Also don't forget that I wrote all the platform switch drivers
> Side note: This core has been developed pretty much from scratch, with primarily switch in mind (heck I developed the whole core just doing printf debugging)


What do you mean, it's a standalone emulator (ie. it doesn't use retroarch interface) ? From what i understand it use retroarch, so you ported the mupen core to the switch. Like i said, it's probably a lot of work, but it's a community effort. It's unfair and don't belong to this contest to my opinion. I stop here, i don't want to make any drama (and i respect your hard work on the switch). I just give my opinion.


----------



## cpasjuste (Mar 15, 2019)

*I'm submitting   pNES!*







*Here is pNES, a NES emulator for the Nintendo Switch !*
More information will come later, i'm so sorry but i was in a coding rush since a few days, i can't post more detail about it right now, except that it work very well 
If you did use pFBA and pSNES, you'll now how it works! I have so much to say about it, but while you'll be busy testing it, i'll be updating this post!

pNES is based on the excellent Nestopia emulator!

*Source code:*
https://github.com/Cpasjuste/pemu/tree/master/pnes
https://github.com/Cpasjuste/pemu/

*Download:*
https://gbatemp.net/download/pnes.35684/


----------



## m4xw (Mar 15, 2019)

cpasjuste said:


> What do you mean, it's a standalone emulator (ie. it doesn't use retroarch interface) ? From what i understand it use retroarch, so you ported the mupen core to the switch. Like i said, it's probably a lot of work, but it's a community effort. It's unfair and don't belong to this contest to my opinion. I stop here, i don't want to make any drama (and i respect your hard work on the switch). I just give my opinion.



lel, I ported *old *mupen to switch last year. This is a *entirely new* core I first released in january, that just got another huge, long awaited update in the N64 community.
This has been half a year of work. Sorry that you spend a week coding a UI.
I can play that game too, to me it's unfair that you slap a UI on a existing emulator and call it a day, but I am not complaining either.
If you are concerned about frontends you missed the switch software bounty.

"Community effort"


----------



## cpasjuste (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm submitting pFBA, which got many, many changes since last release (25 August 2018).

Official thread: https://gbatemp.net/threads/pfba-final-burn-alpha.497188/
Download link: https://gbatemp.net/download/pfba.35685/

Changelog (many changes missing in this list, will be updated in the next few days).
You can see (most) changes here: https://github.com/Cpasjuste/libcross2d/commits/master, https://github.com/Cpasjuste/libcross2dui/commits/master, https://github.com/Cpasjuste/pemu/commits/master

fix orange screen of death on exit
fix audio leak
fix 4/3 aspect ratio
add new shaders: lcd3x, crt_caligari and 2xsal
titles/previews: http://thumbnailpacks.libretro.com/
refactored audio (move to audren audio)
fix audio lag when restored from home menu
fix audio playing when in background (home menu)
fix audio: perfect audio synchronization
improve shaders rendering (use power of two textures)
add favorites section in romlist
add "config.cfg" to skin directory, to allow (basic) customization of user interface. I'm sure you'll be able to make cool skins!
add buttons help in rom listing
add highscores for supported games
new emulation options: TODO: list changes
add force 50hz option, as some roms freqs can't be automatically detected (megadrive for example)
update to latest fbalpha git (2019.03.14)
fix rom loading failure after trying to load a bad rom (memory leak)
and many, many more fixes and changes (listing will be done soon...)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



m4xw said:


> lel, I ported *old *mupen to switch last year. This is a *entirely new* core I first released in january, that just got another huge, long awaited update in the N64 community.
> This has been half a year of work. Sorry that you spend a week coding a UI.
> I can play that game too, to me it's unfair that you slap a UI on a existing emulator and call it a day, but I am not complaining either.
> If you are concerned about frontends you missed the switch software bounty.
> ...


Well, like i said, you just ported a retroarch core to the switch. Point.


----------



## Scarlet (Mar 15, 2019)

cpasjuste said:


> Well, like i said, you just ported a retroarch core to the switch. Point.


This squabbling is petty and distasteful. Leave it to the judges to do the judging.


----------



## m4xw (Mar 15, 2019)

cpasjuste said:


> Well, like i said, you just ported a retroarch core to the switch. Point.


Dunno how writing a entirely new core for the switch is "ported a retroarch core".
Sad that you have to be so salty about it.

Also its a *libretro core*, there is no such thing as a "retroarch core".
Write a libretro frontend and plug my core in, if you want a different frontend.
Until then I will continue to use RetroArch (which was ported by me anyway).


----------



## cpasjuste (Mar 15, 2019)

And pSNES update:

Official thread: https://gbatemp.net/threads/psnes-switch-snes9x-port.507847/
Download link: https://gbatemp.net/download/psnes.35686/

Changelog (many changes missing in this list, will be updated in the next few days).
You can see (most) changes here: https://github.com/Cpasjuste/libcross2d/commits/master, https://github.com/Cpasjuste/libcross2dui/commits/master, https://github.com/Cpasjuste/pemu/commits/master

fix orange screen of death on exit

fix audio leak
fix 4/3 aspect ratio
add new shaders: lcd3x, crt_caligari and 2xsal
titles/previews: http://thumbnailpacks.libretro.com/
refactored audio (move to audren audio)
fix audio lag when restored from home menu
fix audio playing when in background (home menu)
fix audio: perfect audio synchronization
improve shaders rendering (use power of two textures)
add favorites section in romlist
add "config.cfg" to skin directory, to allow (basic) customization of user interface. I'm sure you'll be able to make cool skins!
add buttons help in rom listing
major speed improvement when using shaders
update to latest snes9x git (1.60)
and many, many more fixes and changes (listing will be done soon...)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



m4xw said:


> Dunno how writing a entirely new core for the switch is "ported a retroarch core".
> Sad that you have to be so salty about it.
> 
> Also its a *libretro core*, there is no such thing as a "retroarch core".
> ...



There a big difference in writing a full wrapper/interface/ui (libretro/pemu) and using them to port a "core", spell it like you want. You understand what i mean no?


----------



## m4xw (Mar 15, 2019)

cpasjuste said:


> There a big difference in writing a full wrapper/interface/ui (libretro/pemu) and using them to port a "core", spell it like you want. You understand what i mean no?


Do yourself a favor and just stop already.
Everything in that sentence is wrong.


----------



## cpasjuste (Mar 15, 2019)

By the way, source code to all entries: https://github.com/Cpasjuste/pemu


----------



## Billy Acuña (Mar 15, 2019)

Good luck you three @cpasjuste @Hydr8gon @m4xw @rsn8887


----------



## rsn8887 (Mar 15, 2019)

Oh no my chances have dwindled. Cpasjuste triple punch.

Please still consider UAE4ALl Switch, too


----------



## Billy Acuña (Mar 16, 2019)

rsn8887 said:


> Oh no my chances have dwindled. Cpasjuste triple punch.
> 
> Please still consider UAE4ALl Switch, too


Lol, I didn't know you summited UAE4ALL, edited to tag you on my previous post


----------



## rsn8887 (Mar 16, 2019)

Thanks, yes my UAE4All2 submission was done while ago here: Feb 27, 2019


----------



## m4xw (Mar 16, 2019)

Pushed a small dynarec mitigation for Indiana Jones with new GLideN64, build has been updated.
This also seems to fix Killer instinct, still runs slow tho


----------



## DollyWhipDoll (Mar 16, 2019)

All of you guys' ports are amazing and you're all winners!



Spoiler



I shall 'borrow' all of your work, throw 1 of those popular and hip GUIs on them and enter'em for myself... muahahahaaa...time machine activate






m4xw said:


> RetroArch is basically built-in.
> You don't need a full installation, but you will need the assets for the menu driver (best is to just use the Online updater and click update assets).
> For fancy stuff like playlists etc you will need a full RA installation or some trickery.
> 
> Install guide: https://docs.libretro.com/guides/install-libnx/



Some are, already, fanatic over N64, but standalone takes it to a whole different level! I forsee fancy Mupen NSPs even though a forwarder is recommended. Looks like it's come a looong way since last year. Take the money and have yourself a break.

In this @grabman video, I see you got RE2 and Indiana Jones running 



Spoiler



 https://youtu.be/VxPHBAmqPxQ


----------



## Costello (Mar 17, 2019)

this is incredible  great job everyone!
we will now lock the thread and begin the voting process!


----------

